# DInc2 Newb Here



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently received an Incredible 2 as a warranty replacement after going through several Droid X's from Verizon.

This same month my laptop also took a dump, so while I wait to be able to get a new one, I thought I'd start reading up on the steps to root the Incredible 2 and load up a new ROM on it. At the moment I'm just running ADW as I'm not a big fan of sense (although I like it better than blur).

Various benchmarks I've run have put the Inc2 in the same ball park as my X was when it was rooted, running a fast ROM and overclocked. I can't wait to see what this little baby can do. So far I'm pretty pleased with this replacement.

Any advice on suggested reading to get ready for the sbf and so on? From what I've gathered so far it looks like you have to downgrade to 33 and then use something called "revolutionary" for s-off to root? Then you have to install a ROM, you cannot simply root and stay on sense. Anyway, suggested links are welcome. I'll be on this phone until perhaps October.

Thanks!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

All the instructions written out, noob friendly, right here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-inc2guide-gain-s-off-and-root-the-htc-incredible-2-works-on-234/
No need to "SBF" on htc devices, that's just for motorola.


----------



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up.


----------

